# This week's Cbid delivery



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah I know, I said I was done... but Im not.. I guess I'll be done when I get home and start smoking but anyways.. I dont think I did too bad.
719922 Camacho 10th Anniversary 11/18 (21) 1 of 1 at $124.00 WON May 06, 08:34 PM

719892 A. Fernandez Robusto (20) 1 of 1 at $43.00 WON May 06, 07:46 PM

718148 Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro 'R' - Box of 20 1 of 1 at $43.00 WON May 05, 11:05 PM 
717985 Casa Fuego Belicoso - Box of 21 1 of 1 at $43.00 WON May 04, 11:22 PM


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW!

What a haul!

I love the Casa Fuego! That's a great stick. The other ones are nice, too. How is the A. Fernandez? I have a few, but haven't tried one yet.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is an awesome haul


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Dude, that must put you at aobut 100 plus boxes in your stash, very nice in deed!
Vinnie


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> How is the A. Fernandez? I have a few, but haven't tried one yet.


 Not sure but Im a sucker for a good ligero leaf wrapped in a nice ecuadorian wrapper.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Your gonna be like a kid in a candy store when you get home.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow sweet haul


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

are you opening up your own B&M when u get back?......great haul


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great freakin haul!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Out of curiosity, is there one stick that you are looking forward to the most when you get home? It seems like you have quite the selection.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Another great haul.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, I have been watching these post of yours for some time, and now I am curious...
How many freakin' cigars do have by now dude? Do you know something we don't know? Are you also stockpiling ammo and canned food in some secret underground facility?
My head is spinning as I contemplate the numbers.:faint:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

When you bring the haul your really bring the haul.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

So when's the party?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Rubix^3 said:


> Ok, I have been watching these post of yours for some time, and now I am curious...
> How many freakin' cigars do have by now dude? Do you know something we don't know? Are you also stockpiling ammo and canned food in some secret underground facility?
> My head is spinning as I contemplate the numbers.:faint:


1. Someone counted about 1,200 since my posts from Jan 1 to May 1

2. Tobacco taxes are just going to go up through the Obama Admin, Im just preparing myself for when I cant afford them anymore

anyways, these came in today..


----------



## eboniknight (Dec 3, 2008)

WOW...the mother lode!!! :first:


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Great haul !!!!!!!!!!


----------

